# Biesemeyer vs Accufence



## SBOhio (Jan 7, 2010)

I am lucky enough to share my Fathers shop with him until I build my own. We are looking to upgrade our table saw from a 12 yr. old contracters saw to the Powermatic 5hp 3phase. I have read alll the reviews I can find online but don't see anyone turning cartwheels over the accufence. So here goes. We currently have a 52" Biesemeyer and I don't see anyone selling his saw saw without a fence. Does anyone have any input on the Biesemeyer vs Accu Fence?
PS New to LJ and appreciate all the "Welcome" I recieved in email. Just can't see them in my "Home" to figure out how to respond?


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I've owned a Commercial Biese and a Jet Exacta II (which I believe is the same as the Accufence). Both great fences, well made, made in the US. They're functionally very similar and are made to similar quality standards….I'm perfectly happy with either, though I like both a little better than my Shop Fox Classic fence. The Biese has laminate faces, the Exacta II has some smooth plastic faces…they might be HDPE, but I don't think they're UHMW plastic, but I could be wrong. The Exacta II has a microadjuster that the Biese does not…I don't use it much but it's there. Six of one, half dozen of the other in my view.


----------



## SBOhio (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for the input knotscott, I've alway heard the Biese is the Creme de la Creme but am not familiar with the accufence.


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

Of course the Biesemeyer has one final advantage…you can say to people "yea, I have a Biesmeyer" and watch them all go "ooooohhhhh" 

Biesemeyer: its like a lamborghini with solid gold rims for woodworkers


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings:

I have a '09 Delta Unisaw w/ a 52" rip capacity and a Biesemeyer fence. I've had this saw about 6 months now, and the Biese is the "cat's meow" as far as I'm concerned. Smooth action, dead-on accurate, and it cuts true once set up right. I'd take it over any other fence on the market. Try one…..... you'll like it…...

Oh… one more note…. my neighbor up the road has an older UniFence(?), and after using mine, he wants a 
Biesemeyer really bad…....... Good luck in oyur endevors…..... keep on keepin on….....


----------



## SBOhio (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank you, to all have replied. Our current saw is a Delta 10" Contracter. We to had a Unifence on ours. I would give you much more than a nickle for it. But I guess we to were spoiled when we changed it out for a 52" Biesemeyer. I guess thats what my concern is having not had a chance to actually work the Accufence on these PM 2000 saws. Looking hard at the new 5hp- 4phase. I've got a pile of 8/4 white oak to rip for a couple of benches we're building and need a little few more ponys! It looks like a lifetime saw and aftermarket Bieses aren't cheap.


----------

